# Insulin pens



## Jamzz (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking to use Insulin + GH for the first time so doin a bit of research, will be getting Humalog Kwik pen 100IU/ml (3ml pen) as this is what my source has available.

Can some experienced users tell me a good starting dose , i was thinkin 10iu? and best times to use Pre workout/Post workout? Its rapid acting insulin.Will be keeping sugars on my at all times in case of Hypo. any advice,tips ,warnings would be great


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im not an experienced user, but i have been researching a lot and one of the clever lads on here have been pointing me in the right direction, 7 - 10iu 3x a day, one breakfast, one pwo and one whenever but make sure u dont take any within 5 hours of bedtime. make sure you take 10g of fast carbs per 1iu so- 7iu would be 70g carbs and 10iu would be 100g carbs. and you do this EOD and for a month on month off.

Me personally was goin to do it once breakfast, once pwo. 10iu at a time, just make sure u carry some sweets/dextrose tabs etc with you wherever and lookout for signs of hypo


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Get some advise before you use the slin mate please and get everything prepared. Dont get caught off guard with it. There are lots of threads and some decent people who know what there on about when it comes to using slin. Make sure you everything you need and dont use it until you are sure you have got it right. Good luck anyway and like I said good to have you here.

Joe


----------



## Jamzz (Mar 26, 2011)

cheers guys have been reading up, will be investing in BG meter also....Ausbuilt step up mate this if your forte


----------

